# What is Interlux Brushing Reducer 2333N?



## sailingaway92252 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, I just recieved my paint - etc in the mail and am going to start priming and realized that I forgot to order Brushing Reducer 2333N. Is their an alternative solvent that I can pick-up at Lowes or Home Depot? Thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Patrick-

Get an look at the MSDS for it... it will tell you what the primary ingredients/components of the Brushing Reducer are. Chances are very likely that there is a solvent at the hardware store with similar composition.


----------



## ChicagoNewport27 (Nov 21, 2006)

Try your local West Marine before trying to play "home chemist". They often have it at the ones around here, anyway (Chicago), so you may get lucky as well. The paint job you're doing is fussy enough without adding variables to the mix. Sometimes your West Marine might carry 333N and not 2333N, and you could "get by" with that in a pinch. 

If I were you (and I was in your shoes a couple months ago when I, too, painted my sailboat using Interlux 2-Part Perfection and forgot to order the thinner) I would hold out for the real deal. I drove around the Chicago area to 5 different West Marine stores and finally found two stores that carried the 2333N thinner (which was odd, since they dont carry the Perfection at that particular location, but anyway I digress).

Waiting a week on the thinner (if you have to order it) is cheaper than having to redo your paintjob when it starts peeling in a year because you used the wrong thing.

(In my opinion)


----------



## Zogumwesterly (Jul 24, 2007)

I would not mess with this, the flow characterisics of lpu's are extremely sensitive to the thinners used.


----------



## Zogumwesterly (Jul 24, 2007)

If you choose not to use the proper thinner(strongly urge the proper stuff) laquer thinner is the closest common solvent.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ditto...DON'T DO IT...why do you think THEY have different thinners for different paints?? WAIT and get the right stuff.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

The MSDS can't be referenced as "Brushing Reducer 2333N " but only as "2333N".

http://www.yachtpaint.com/msds_pdf/Y2333N_usa_ENG_A1.pdf

Naphthalene
0.10 − 1.0% by Weight
Cyclohexanone
10 − 25% by Weight
Methyl n−amyl ketone
25 − 50% by Weight
Ethylene glycol, monobutyl ether
acetate
10 − 25% by Weight
Acetic acid, C6−8−branched alkyl esters
25 − 50% by Weight

In simple terms? BUY THEIR SOLVENT, you'd have one fine time trying to mix it up yourself.


----------



## burnhad (Mar 7, 2000)

*I regret that I found this thread after...*

I mixed my PrimeKote with another brushing thinner before reading this thread and had to take the entire first coat of primer off the boat. The primekote looked as if it was bleeding CocaCola and did not stick to the sanded bare fiberglass gelcoat in some places. In other places where it did stick, the coverage was not evenly smooth even though I used the Fiberglas Surface Prep YMA601.
So now I'm getting the 2333N and starting over.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Kinda looks like the label on Sunny D breakfast drink LOL


----------

